# At Least They're Not Calling Them The Rough Riders or Roughriders This Time



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

What a stupid name.

*from tsn.ca:*










Ottawa's new CFL team announced that RedBlacks will be the team's official nickname.

The announcement and logo were revealed during a special event on Saturday with over 3,000 football fans, Ottawa CFL alumni and special guests including CFL Commissioner Mark Cohon and CFL Hall of Famers Russ Jackson and Tony Gabriel in attendance.

"We are thrilled to confirm our team nick name and logo design and to finally be able to tell the story behind them," said Jeff Hunt, President of the sports division of the RedBlacks parent company, Ottawa Sports and Entertainment Group (OSEG). "RedBlacks represents Ottawa's sports history and pays tribute to the Ottawa men and women who serve our country. From the original Rough Riders in the 1890's to the modern Ottawa Senators Hockey Club, red and black are the colours of Ottawa sport. They are also the ceremonial colours of Ottawa's Cameron Highlanders, the Governor General's Foot Guards and the RCMP.

"RedBlacks gives us the opportunity to recognize our past and, at the same time, establish a fresh new identity for our team's future. It's unique, maybe even a little edgy, and it's a brand that we think will stand the test of time."

The team name and logo were revealed in a video presentation that provided context for the fans who attended the event.

"This is a great day for the city of Ottawa and the entire region, and a great day for the CFL," said Cohon. "The RedBlacks, with strong local ownership and passionate fans, will be an organization we can all be proud of, on and off the field. And they will be at the heart of the modern CFL we're building together, with new stadiums across the country, a new TV deal that kicks in next season, and a future that is bright and bold and confident."


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

Gotta agree Bob....I guess what else can we expect from the city that houses our parliamentarians


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

I forgot to mention this earlier but I sure hope the Boston BlackWhiteandGold win the Stanley Cup this year.


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

It just keeps getting better as apparently somebody in the Ottawa Front Office sent out a memo to Canadian media outlets on Monday telling them that the team should only be referred to as the REDBLACKs and not the RedBlacks.


----------

